# Felsberg



##  (30. November 2000)

Hey Leute,  sind die B"ume auf der Downhillstrecke vom Felsberg Richtung Melibocus endlich vom Waldweg verschwunden? ???  Keep-on-Biking  Martin


----------



## Gerald (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo  Welche Strecke meinst du? Vom Felsenmeer ber die Brcke bei Hochst"tten und dann zum Melibocus hoch? Da liegen keine B"ume mehr.  Stand Wochenende 20.11  Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Gerald,  ich dachte Du faehrst im Winter nicht  Oder musstest Du Dein neues Fully ausprobieren?  Obwohl, so richtig Winter ist ja gar nicht bei 12 Grad.  Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Gerald (5. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Andreas  Im Winter fahre ich natrlich nicht, aber sag, ist das ein Winter. Aber an dem Samstag (es war glaube ich der 25.11) hatte sich am Nachmittag der Nebel in der Rheinebene verzogen und die Sonne kam raus.  Bin dann zum Felsenmeer, ber die Hochst"ttener Brcke zum Melibocus hoch. Da war viel los, habe fast keinen Bikeparkplatz gefunden.  Mit einem Fully wird es noch was dauern, der H"ndler hat noch keines in RH 50, aber es ist ja auch noch nicht Weihnachten.  Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Maxx (www.maxx.de) Cypermaxx mit einer Magura Julie  Gerald


----------

